# tv ausgabefunktion deaktivieren



## markb17 (24. Januar 2009)

hallo

ich hab da ein kleines Problem... bei manchen DVDs, die ich am Notebook abspielen will, meldet mir Power DVD, dass die TV Ausgabefunktion aktiviert ist.
Wie kann ich diese bei Windows Vista deaktivieren?

lg


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2009)

markb17 am 24.01.2009 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> ich hab da ein kleines Problem... bei manchen DVDs, die ich am Notebook abspielen will, meldet mir Power DVD, dass die TV Ausgabefunktion aktiviert ist.
> Wie kann ich diese bei Windows Vista deaktivieren?
> ...



was bewirkt diese funktion denn überhaupt? vlt. kann man so besser helfen.


----------



## markb17 (24. Januar 2009)

wenn man die DVD abspielen will, dann kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass der TV-Ausgang der Grafikkarte nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert (Fehlercode F4D41436)... unter Details steht dann: "Diese kopiergeschützte Disc kann nicht wiedergegeben werden, wenn die Tv_Ausgabefunktion aktiviert ist."


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2009)

markb17 am 24.01.2009 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man die DVD abspielen will, dann kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass der TV-Ausgang der Grafikkarte nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert (Fehlercode F4D41436)... unter Details steht dann: "Diese kopiergeschützte Disc kann nicht wiedergegeben werden, wenn die Tv_Ausgabefunktion aktiviert ist."



is das wirklich ne DVD, oder ne bluray? hast du denn nen TV angeschlossen, oder nen TFT? schau mal im treibermenü der graka bei "monitor" oder so nach, ob du was findest, ob da TVout vlt als "primärer monitor" aktiv ist


----------



## markb17 (24. Januar 2009)

1. PnP-Monitor (Standard) ist eingestellt. 32 Bit Farbtiefe und eine Auflösung von 1440x900.

Wo kann ich genau die TV-Ausgabefunktion deaktivieren?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2009)

vlt. schau mal hier: http://www.rennmaus.de/forum/community/communitytalk/95007-tv-ausgabefunktion-deaktivieren/


----------



## markb17 (25. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 24.01.2009 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> vlt. schau mal hier: http://www.rennmaus.de/forum/community/communitytalk/95007-tv-ausgabefunktion-deaktivieren/



da stehts nur für XP...
ich weiß nicht wie ich das bei Vista machen soll?!


----------

